# Frozen hydraulics TC-29



## stowepotato (Jan 25, 2014)

I started up in sub-zero weather and let the engine run for an hour to warm everything up. In the past the loader and TPH would groan until I was able to work the hydraulics and get the fluid circulating and warm.
This time the loader and TPH complained loudly and barely moved. After working for an hour the loader got slower and slower, louder and loader. I assume there must be water (and ice) in the hydraulic system, even though this has never happened before and the oil was changed about 100 hours ago. Normal maintenance calls for changes at 300 hours.
I thought the loader would warm up but instead it got worse as time went on. Is it possible that wax has formed in the lines as it can with diesel fuel?


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

My TC30 is slow when it's cold as has been all tractors I've operated. It could be moisture. Wouldn't take much. I don't believe "wax" because of the technology in lubricants. I guess you've checked the hyd. fluid level?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

My 2003 TC30 groans squeals- then I know it is time to change the hydraulic fluid and filter (filter first). Last year I changed it in the fall then a year later, in the fall again. I plug it in, but I've used it at 0 - -5 and it doesn't make a sound and is quite smooth. Drain it, new filter too.


----------



## stowepotato (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I went for 5 years on the last hydraulic oil change with no problems. This is only the second winter on the current fill. Have used NH oil every time.
Oil level is correct. This morning I drained a sample from a low point and it definitely looks cloudy, so I conclude that somehow there is water in the system. More I think about it, if there was enough water/ice in the filter that would starve the pump and account for both noise and slow acting cylinders.
Next step is to change the oil and filter. That's a hefty expense for a machine that only gets 50 hours a year usage, but seemingly no alternative. 
Any ideas about how to really purge all the contaminated fluid out of the system? Can it be done before the temperature gets warm enough to melt the ice?
NH TC29 w/loader.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If you can get your hands on a little heater and can warm up the hyd. system some, it might be worth a try to do that and just change the filter. I know some of them are expensive but it may get things going. If you can get things up to operating temp you should be able to drain the oil IF you think that's what you want to do. If the filters aren't real expensive, I'd try that and keep the oil if I could. Good luck ...


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Take the equal amount of hyd. fluid in diesel, put into transmission and gear case, start tractor and let run for 30 sec. to a minute, and then drain thoroughly for hour or so. Refill with hyd. fluid. You can also use kerosene but it's close to $10/ gallon.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Replace filter and see if it improves. I'm guessing it will. 
Drain the oil after the engine has been running 15-30 minutes. That will get most of it. Refill. I wouldn't dream of using diesel fuel even for a second in the hydraulic fluid. If it is not good enough after draining and replacing with NH hydraulic fluid, you just may have to do it sometime later. 

I've changed the fluid in the winter before- did it when I got my tractor used the first time. That fall I did it again. Plastic sheet, cardboard, or tarp if you are outside and crawling under it is a good idea - as a surface to roll around on.

I knew a guy who wanted to really clean his engine of built up varnish. He drained the oil in the engine. Replaced it with kerosene - ran it a minute, drained it, and replaced it with new oil. He killed his engine. He had the best of intentions but it screwed him up. 

Don't take shortcuts, your tractor is too valuable.


----------



## stowepotato (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions. Talked with techs from two different NH dealers and they agreed that the first step is to change the filter. Probably starving the pump. A little difference of opinion about how clear the fluid should be since water is always going to be present in small amounts. Suggestion is also that Hy-Trans fluid would be a bit better than NH 134 grade since it seems to be more tolerant of water.
So I'll change out the filter and see if I can get the fluid warmed up. Then drain it and replace with new Hy-Trans. Temperatures are expected to finally get above freezing this weekend which should help.
I keep the tractor in the barn during the winter but outside the rest of the year so the final step will be to get or build a covered storage area to reduce the temperature swings which contribute to condensation.


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

I guess I've been lucky. Since I was a kid my grandfather and dad, now myself, have cleaned moisture/sludge gear cases, trannies, etc. with kerosene or diesel and haven't had any disasters yet. Most of the time I don't start the equipment or let it run a long time just on occasion. I agree you have to be cautious. I mean "stupid is as stupid does!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## stowepotato (Jan 25, 2014)

New development!!! Went out to change the filter today. Ran the engine for a while to help heat things a little. Tried to raise the bucket and absolutely no response to either the loader or 3PH. No noise, no resistance, no movement. The spool valve moves properly as does the 3PH lever.
Any ideas?


----------



## stowepotato (Jan 25, 2014)

I think it's all resolved now. The temperature finally got above 32 for the last couple of days; that helped.
For the problem of the dead hydraulics: I had tried to heat the oil by forcing it through the relief valve. Only did it for a few moments because of the extreme noise it produced. The next time I started it is when I noticed the unresponsive hydraulics. I took the relief valve out to see if it was stuck open. It didn't appear to be stuck and was clean, but when I reinstalled it I got the functions back. With the weather a bit warmer, I was then able to get smooth operation as the oil warmed up.
Next step was to change the filter. Since I already bought new oil (Case Hy-Tran), I also changed that too. I haven't found a way to do a crackle test on the oil yet but will save a sample to try later. The not-so-old oil didn't really look milky but definitely dark/cloudy. I used to have a Ford NAA and indeed water would get down around the shift boot so I know what a frozen solid tranny and milky oil are. I could let the old oil settle to see if it clears but instead will donate it my diesel mechanic for his shop heater in return for his advice. 
The machine has to stay outside for most of the year and only gets to find room in the barn during the winter. I'm thinking that it's time to build a shelter for the rest of the year. In my opinion, it's the temperature swings which lead to condensation rather than getting rained on. Either way a shelter should help.
Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## jcayer (Jan 9, 2017)

*Same Problem for New TC29 Owner*

Thanks to all who posted on this thread. I had just enough hydraulic function for two 300 foot snow-clearing passes on our drive and the hydraulics faded away. I had just learned how important anti-gel additive was (three hours to get the fuel to flow after I added fresh diesel w/anti-gel) and the hydraulics fizzled out. I changed the filter and the hydraulics came back to life. Gonna get the NH dealer in town up to service the machine like I should have done three months ago...


----------



## stowepotato (Jan 25, 2014)

*frozen TC-29 hydraulics*

Even with frequent oil & filter changes I kept getting water in the fluid. Finally had to replace the spool valve due to rust inside at a cost of over $1,000.
So now my routine is to drain about 2 gallons of oil every fall after the machine has been sitting for a week. This helps to get rid of any accumulated water which has settled to the bottom of the sump. Will still do a complete change & filter on schedule. Next I found a way to store the tractor under cover when not in use. I believe that sitting outside and getting direct sun and weather changes leads to condensation in the oil. 
Hydraulics still groan when starting up in cold weather so warm up is needed, but am no longer getting freeze ups.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Just changed my hydraulic filter today. Took advantage of the 4o degree temps!


----------

